# Where to find ASRock motherboards in Kolkata



## Shark880 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello,

       Can anybody suggest good shops in Kolkata that sell ASRock motherboards. mkaybe in and around the Chandni Market. I checked with a few big shops, but they only sell Gigabyte, Intel & ASUS.If anybody knows a shop, then do let me know.

           I'm planning to buy the ASRock Z75 Pro3 Mobo, but can't find it anywhere, online or offline


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 29, 2013)

^^Try *Vedant Infosys*.

Address:   4,Chandni Chowk St.,Princep St., Kolkata-700072


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 29, 2013)

Also try mdcomputers.


----------



## Shark880 (Apr 29, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^Try *Vedant Infosys*.
> 
> Address:   4,Chandni Chowk St.,Princep St., Kolkata-700072



Well, I already checked with Vedant, but they only sell Intel, ASUS & Gigabyte. 

There are hardly any shops in Chandni who sell ASRock, coz they say that it has very less demand as there is no service centers available.

I want to purchase the ASRock Z75 Pro3, or any other budget Z75 board for my new rig, but can't any.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 29, 2013)

Shark880 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm planning to buy the *ASRock Z75 Pro3* Mobo, but can't find it anywhere, online or offline




*Z75 chipset based mainboards hasnt been launched in India. So no point in looking for them.*


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2013)

Shark880 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anybody suggest good shops in Kolkata that sell ASRock motherboards. mkaybe in and around the Chandni Market. I checked with a few big shops, but they only sell Gigabyte, Intel & ASUS.If anybody knows a shop, then do let me know.
> 
> I'm planning to buy the ASRock Z75 Pro3 Mobo, but can't find it anywhere, online or offline



contact here :

Welcome to Frontech
Mediaman Group

btw, don't go by what they are showing on the website .. call them to confirm if they have the product you wish to purchase.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 30, 2013)

^^Thank you very much topgear for your information.

Its really good to know ,since ASRocK motherboards are doing good these days .

It's also budgeted compared to GIGABYTE ,ASUS.


----------



## Shark880 (Jul 15, 2013)

Finally got the AsRock Z77 Pro3 Online from Flipkart for 7K......... 

MD Computers, which is the official distributor of AsRock in Kolkata, didn't had this board in stock, they only had the Xtreme models and above.

They said that they can get it ordered for 7.5K, which wasn't a really good deal........


----------

